# You suck at Snowboarding. This is why.



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Alexis Roland - Warren Miller Dynasty part - Snow White

http://alexisroland.com/main/

Where is your god now?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!

:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to see what she brings to the sport!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh she's the product of stupid ass parents thinking she's the next Shaun White. She'll turn 20 discover coke and end up doing donkey shows in Tijuana.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh she's the product of stupid ass parents thinking she's the next Shaun White. She'll turn 20 discover coke and end up doing donkey shows in Tijuana.


You should change the name of your blog to the 'Bitter Snowboarder'


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not bitter just a realist she's not that good and a product of parents forcing what they wanted on her. Every year there's some kid younger that's just as cute and whose parents think they're the next big thing. They're not going to make it most end up burnt out and hating snowboarding.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ You know, I just had a friend come back from Thailand, and he told me that the pingpong ball show...the balls dont get shot across the room like the pretend they do in TV. My world kinda came crashing down around me when he told me this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, you may be right, but I still wish that I could ride that well......


Simple solution ride more that shit isn't that hard to do. Hitting a 10 foot jump and opening up and spinning a no grab 3 is pretty ugly honestly.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you really nit picking the technical ability of a 9 year old? 
To say she's being forced is a bit drastic. Encouraged maybe.. but I didn't get the feeling that anyone was standing behind the camera man threatening her to lie about how much she enjoyed herself. Just because you turned 20 and discovered coke doesn't mean you have to wish the same fate on every upcoming rider you feel is going to one day out do you.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

not that i have been drinking the haterade much or anything, but i see little kids at Bear the same age pulling this stuff off much larger things. I'm just saying she has kinda been sensationalized.

If she could push female boarding past *girl does a sketchy no grab 720 & wins gold medal* then maybe she would be worth a lot more attention.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I wish I could ride as good as her when I was 9. I think I was still sitting on a the swings with a finger up my nose. If she keeps progressing and cleans up her technique, she'll no doubt go pro. Female slopestyle always needs new blood pushing harder tricks. Good for her.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> Are you really nit picking the technical ability of a 9 year old?
> To say she's being forced is a bit drastic. Encouraged maybe.. but I didn't get the feeling that anyone was standing behind the camera man threatening her to lie about how much she enjoyed herself. Just because you turned 20 and discovered coke doesn't mean you have to wish the same fate on every upcoming rider you feel is going to one day out do you.


HAHAHA I've been out done thousands of times I'll probably be out done again tomorrow. Don't be pissed that broken back impairs you from fully working the donkey show.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

She strikes me as the Bindi Irwin of snowboarding. She'll be burnt out with three knee recons by age 15. Lets hope her dad doesnt (edit: or does, depending on your preferance) get stung by a stingray though...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

She's quite the talented rider for her age. Too bad Kelly Clark will be retired by the time she's ready to compete with her. I enjoyed this video until the dipshit narrator explained why they call her "Snow White"....


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

lets see... BA's angry, Snowolf's being modest... and the "raeg" is flowing nicely. glad to see that the internet is still functioning well.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm just glad to see a girl (of any age) trying some interesting stuff. I realize I haven't seen much more than my local mountain, but the number of females that I've seen doing good park or even aggressive downhill can be counted on the thumbs of one foot.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

That was the one WM movie I've seen. By far the best part too.
This kid puts me to shame :laugh:


----------



## Brentslide (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah! Double hand Rocket. Taught from the old-school!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive seen a mexican woman shoot a ping pong ball about 6-7', it was pretty cool..... she could blow out a candle from 6" away too..... the donkey show was pretty disturbing.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Pretty awesome, it's interesting how the ice-coast and mid-west is producing all these good freestylers since, well, all they have is park. The only sad thing is when you take them on big-mountain riding, and their just trying to butter and jib shit the whole time


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHAHA I've been out done thousands of times I'll probably be out done again tomorrow. Don't be pissed that broken back impairs you from fully working the donkey show.


Hey just I'm glad they finally found someone who's so into it, I hear you're a real knock out in there. Glad thats working out for you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> Hey just I'm glad they finally found someone who's so into it, I hear you're a real knock out in there. Glad thats working out for you.


What can I say I have a back of steel that lets me support the added weight. Everyone said you were just too weak in the knees.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i remember when i sucked . . . ha just kidding i can only just think back and wish some how i could have started snowboarding earlier


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What can I say I have a back of steel that lets me support the added weight. Everyone said you were just too weak in the knees.


I'm learning ways to get around them tho. I'm not gunna let my knees get in the way of performing the job. So far I seem to be doing pretty well.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What can I say I have a back of steel that lets me support the added weight. Everyone said you were just too weak in the knees.


Oh look, it's BA being a jaded dick, what a novel concept.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

It's funny to see how worked up everyone is getting over defending this 9 year old snowboarded. At this stage in the game it is way too early to call if she will be one of the greats or even riding professionally for that matter. For her age she is pretty damn good but we'll see how dedicated she is going to be about riding when she is in high school and old enough to drive a car.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont know much about snowboarding, or for that matter anything else, but hey, i think it is pretty cool for someone of her age, and yes there might be more on your mountains, but lets give credit where credit is due.

I am sure she is not out to nail any of the pros, so give her some credit.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Oh look, it's BA being a jaded dick, what a novel concept.


ha. I wish I could document how many times a day BA get called a dick, asshole or any other name for that matter.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This video just makes me wish that I could get my own kid out on the mountain. Unfortunately, she has yet to want to go. She shows the interest in what I'm doing when I'm tuning my board or watching a video, but that's about as far as it goes right now.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> It's funny to see how worked up everyone is getting over defending this 9 year old snowboarded. At this stage in the game it is way too early to call if she will be one of the greats or even riding professionally for that matter. For her age she is pretty damn good but we'll see how dedicated she is going to be about riding when she is in high school and old enough to drive a car.


Regardless of whether she's going to be the "SUPEROMGMEGAPROSAURUSREX", which I could really care less is she does, you have to at least acknowledge talent when it is apparent.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

She's not that good and way over sensationalized. There are 12-13 year old girls here in NH, who aren't sponsered by Burton and peppered all over youtube, going way bigger off way sketchier stuff. No soft pillow landings here. On the upside she looks like she's having fun


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

No question about it. Definitely really talented for her age, it's just pointless to be arguing about where she will be at 10-15 years from now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> I'm learning ways to get around them tho. I'm not gunna let my knees get in the way of performing the job. So far I seem to be doing pretty well.


 Yeah that wheelchair of yours gets you perfect height.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah that wheelchair of yours gets you perfect height.


Ha.. what wheelchair? I'm going riding tomorrow. I guess I could test out the use of some wheels on the bottom of my board and invite a donkey and see what happens.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Riding donkeys tomorrow I see.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Argo said:


> Ive seen a mexican woman shoot a ping pong ball about 6-7', it was pretty cool..... she could blow out a candle from 6" away too..... the donkey show was pretty disturbing.


See. I knew it could be done. I think the one that my friend saw was having an off day or at the end of her shift or something.

Really, I love this forum. Where else could you talk about some up and coming boarding talent, Mexican Zebra show and the Thailand ping pong shows all in the one conversation...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a *donkey* show Trav, but a Zebra might be just as interesting. :laugh:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Though having never been to Mexico myself, I heard that they paint donkeys in black and white stripes to replicate Zebra's and you can get your photo taken with them.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Thread Hijacked! :laugh:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's another one... at 5 years old


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh maybe she'll ride over the roof of another shitty Honda Civic.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Is this the same chick that was in the video when she was like 18 months old?

Also why the fuck did I just watch that?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i see that little girl ride at my mtn all the time.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

david_z said:


> Is this the same chick that was in the video when she was like 18 months old?
> 
> Also why the fuck did I just watch that?


no different chick...

ha I dunno... why did you?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

wanted to see if she was better than me.

almost. give her another year or two


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I wonder how much her parents wasted on lessons...


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

damn thats amazing!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

From a parents perspective .... the money is not wasted if your kid is having fun. My son is way to advanced for me to attempt to show him anything on a snowboard. Im happy if my legs hold up to keep up with him all day.... he really loves getting lessons and learning new styles and tricks. He spends at least half of his snowboard time with an instructor.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

crazyface said:


> I wonder how much her parents wasted on lessons...


why would you say wasted?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Here's another one... at 5 years old


At 2:45ish, did she win a medal for that pipe run cause that would be hilarious.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There are probably thousands of 5 yr olds that can do that. Just not enough dedicated parents to get them all on youtube.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

sook said:


> At 2:45ish, did she win a medal for that pipe run cause that would be hilarious.


no clue... I wouldn't think so.. might of just been the timing of the footage that made it seem that way. 


Extremo and Cr0reps... FYI Sugarbush is free tomorrow if you guys go to the website and get a will call ticket. I'll be there.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

sook said:


> At 2:45ish, did she win a medal for that pipe run cause that would be hilarious.


she was entered in the 6 and under division for usasa nationals which has maybe 3 or 4 kids in it. the likelihood of her winning a medal for that is very high


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Karasene said:


> Extremo and Cr0reps... FYI Sugarbush is free tomorrow if you guys go to the website and get a will call ticket. I'll be there.


Damn Kara, you are a trooper. I haven't packed up my gear yet but it's been gathering dust for a month now. My season's prob over.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> why would you say wasted?


Because I'd be willing to bet they expect her to become some big famous pro rider so they threw a shit ton of money at her so she could become pro and sponsored and nothing will probably happen with her.

P.S. WTF is that 5 year old doing? Please, at any age, do not include a straight air into a foam pit on any type of highlight video.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

crazyface said:


> Because I'd be willing to bet they expect her to become some big famous pro rider so they threw a shit ton of money at her so she could become pro and sponsored and nothing will probably happen with her.
> 
> P.S. WTF is that 5 year old doing? Please, at any age, do not include a straight air into a foam pit on any type of highlight video.


Strip clubs always need girls with good balance skills so I wouldn't say it's a total waste.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

so how bout them local sports team?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> she was entered in the 6 and under division for usasa nationals which has maybe 3 or 4 kids in it. the likelihood of her winning a medal for that is very high


I hope Kara is right and it was just the way it was edited. I love seeing little kids that can ride or jib, but positive reinforcement is like a goddamn epidemic these days.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Someone should totally photoshop Scotty or Ipods face onto that


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

below content has nothing to do with this thread.. carry on. 



Extremo said:


> Damn Kara, you are a trooper. I haven't packed up my gear yet but it's been gathering dust for a month now. My season's prob over.


oh man.. how could you have dust? With all the free lift tickets that have been going around for resorts and their close out dates and all the snow there is!? The riding this whole month has been amazing! Jay Peak is open this weekend prolly be there.. then I think thats it for chair lifts on the East Coast.. Planning on hiking Mt Washington and doing Tucks next Fri.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Karasene said:


> oh man.. how could you have dust? With all the free lift tickets that have been going around for resorts and their close out dates and all the snow there is!? The riding this whole month has been amazing! Jay Peak is open this weekend prolly be there.. then I think thats it for chair lifts on the East Coast.. Planning on hiking Mt Washington and doing Tucks next Fri.


Yeah, but you're still hungry to ride because, really, your season just got started. It wasn't a great year snowboard-wise for me so I was getting frustrated so I figured, before I got hurt, to pack it in. I'll def be ready for next year. I'll most likely be at gunstock too so I'll probably see you up there. I was pretty impressed with the park last year and already have some tricks in mind for a few of the common features. I'll be budgeting for an early and extended season too. My buddy has a camp at Jay Peak so I plan on taking a few late April trips.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Yeah, but you're still hungry to ride because, really, your season just got started. It wasn't a great year snowboard-wise for me so I was getting frustrated so I figured, before I got hurt, to pack it in. I'll def be ready for next year. I'll most likely be at gunstock too so I'll probably see you up there. I was pretty impressed with the park last year and already have some tricks in mind for a few of the common features. I'll be budgeting for an early and extended season too. My buddy has a camp at Jay Peak so I plan on taking a few late April trips.


yeah I guess that is smart of you.. Gunstock is doing a decent job with improving the terrain park. The wall ride/hip feature they had this season was pretty dope. Hope they throw that up the same way next year.. not positive if I'll be around tho.. thinking about taking a bottom of the food chain job in riders services with Burton next fall. If I do I'll be up at Stowe next season. Who knows. Take care tho! Glad you did NOT hurt yourself


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

gotta agree this kid is not sensational. what, she does a few 50-50's and 360's and all of a sudden she's next shaun white? bullshit. plus she has an annoying voice and face. its cute watching her slam though... 0:48 in the video FTW!


----------

